# The Vape Guy - Handmade drip tips



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

I've been playing 




I have so many tanks and drippers that I enjoy, most come with goon or 810 drip tips with 510 adapters. While I do enjoy my 510 tips I just find the goons easier because I'm not really a fan of adapters, but the flip side is that the standard goon tips are just too big and most encourage your lips to touch a pretty warm piece of metal. So I decided to make a tip that fits the bigger openings but has the comfort of a 510 tip. 

This has turned out pretty well for me because I really enjoy creating things, I find it calming and it's a way for me to unwind. Each of these tips is completely hand made, no CNC equipment is used, all the tips are finished off by hand and polished to a glasslike shine without any of those nasty clear coats that the mass produced resin tips are sporting these days. I don't use jigs or templates, each is unique, each is a piece of art. 

Here's a video of the tip pictured above being created, the video has of course been shortened as it took considerably longer than 7 minutes to make 



Thanks goes to @Bumblebabe for shooting the footage and editing it, dankie babe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 22 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing
> 
> View attachment 113370
> 
> ...



Awesome @BumbleBee - so when can I start placing orders mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Awesome @BumbleBee - so when can I start placing orders mate
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I'm not sure I'll be taking orders, that kinda puts more pressure on me. But, I will consider requests.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure I'll be taking orders, that kinda puts more pressure on me. But, I will consider requests.



PM incoming 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (15/11/17)

@BumbleBee ,I would get very frustrated making that,you definitely need alot of patience,so are they for sale already on your website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Slick said:


> @BumbleBee ,I would get very frustrated making that,you definitely need alot of patience,so are they for sale already on your website?


It's a lot like doodling, or making sandcastles on the beach.

I have made a few that I will be loading on the site later this week, more will be loaded as they happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Here are the first few that will be available...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Bumblebabe (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing
> 
> View attachment 113370
> 
> ...





I Love watching you at “work”
We’ll do a properly set up video soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Bumblebabe said:


> I Love watching you at “work”
> We’ll do a properly set up video soon


That will be awesome babe, this one is really not bad considering that it was just a spur of the moment thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here are the first few that will be available...
> 
> View attachment 113378
> View attachment 113379
> ...


Absolutely amazing tips,what material are they made from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Slick said:


> Absolutely amazing tips,what material are they made from?


Thanks @Slick 

They're all various forms of acrylic resin. I did do one in Maple but still need to figure out the finishing. That one does look stunning though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Congrats @BumbleBee - that is amazing!
You got great talent and passion

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @BumbleBee - that is amazing!
> You got great talent and passion


Thanks @Silver 

Just wait... I have a few other tricks up my sleeve

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

Go go @BumbleBee & @Bumblebabe


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Just wait... I have a few other tricks up my sleeve

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

There’s just something mesmerising about a lathe... excellent work sir !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> There’s just something mesmerising about a lathe... excellent work sir !


Absolutely, you go all zen while you're working on it, until something grabs, then the zen goes away. Thank goodness for face shields

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Slick (15/11/17)

@BumbleBee I know exactly what you mean,thats how I feel when I mix juice,its so therapeutic,then I taste it,and its pathetic!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely, you go all zen while you're working on it, until something grabs, then the zen goes away. Thank goodness for face shields



Yeah !! They were intent on showing us what will happen when you don’t pay attention and respect the machine in the first five minutes of industrial safety


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Yeah !! They were intent on showing us what will happen when you don’t pay attention and respect the machine in the first five minutes of industrial safety


Yep, it can get scary. Respecting the equipment is vital, and generally applies to most things in life. I've been using mechs for years and still close one eye when I put a fresh battery in

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Yep, it can get scary. Respecting the equipment is vital, and generally applies to most things in life. I've been using mechs for years and still close one eye when I put a fresh battery in



Do the exact same thing with circuit breakers... even though I know I’m not touching anything conductive

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Do the exact same thing with circuit breakers... even though I know I’m not touching anything conductive


Oh hell no, I don't do electricity, once bitten twice I'm never touching that sh1t again. When there is a thunderstorm I turn lights and plugs off with a wooden spoon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh hell no, I don't do electricity, once bitten twice I'm never touching that sh1t again. When there is a thunderstorm I turn lights and plugs off with a wooden spoon.


Simple yet effective!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (16/11/17)

Oh wow! This is very exciting to see! Congrats to both @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe !!!!

I need to go and check my collection and see what is missing so I can stress you out with requests!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/17)

The first few tips have been loaded on the website 

Check them out here

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/17)

Hacking away at a chunk of resin... hmmm




The bore on this one might get a little bigger, seems a bit tight at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The first few tips have been loaded on the website
> 
> Check them out here



Love it that it's called a "Bumbletip" !
Cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/17)

And she's done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

That's amazing @BumbleBee - looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/11/17)

@TheV - your colors mate 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> And she's done
> 
> View attachment 113720



Excellent work sir, damn good workman

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (19/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> And she's done
> 
> View attachment 113720


Wow that looks awesome! Doing great work there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> Love it that it's called a "Bumbletip" !
> Cool


Catchy hey 

Here is a BumbleBumbleTip

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Catchy hey
> 
> Here is a BumbleBumbleTip
> 
> View attachment 113727



Clearly that is Bumblebee of note!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> Clearly that is Bumblebee of note!


I made that one to matchy matchy the much anticipated iJoy Capo Squonker which I'm really hoping will arrive soon, getting a yellow one for myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Hacking away at a chunk of resin... hmmm
> 
> View attachment 113717
> 
> ...



Is that the goon mtl tip style? 

Amazing work and craft. I see we have competition for @hands made tips.

Good luck with the new venture in your business.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I made that one to matchy matchy the much anticipated iJoy Capo Squonker which I'm really hoping will arrive soon, getting a yellow one for myself



@BumbleBee - are there 510s on the horizon?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Is that the goon mtl tip style?
> 
> Amazing work and craft. I see we have competition for @hands made tips.
> 
> Good luck with the new venture in your business.


MTL Goon tips are entirely possible, if you so choose 

I don't know if I'd call it competition, more like complimentary. @hands does excellent work and has been at it for a while longer than I have and being in the trade that he is there are things he can do that I can't.

Just having some fun, but luck is always welcome

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BumbleBee - are there 510s on the horizon?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I am toying with a few things but as of now I can't do the steel inserts so they'd have to be all resin.


----------



## Andre (20/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BumbleBee - are there 510s on the horizon?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Yes, and MTL ones too, please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I am toying with a few things but as of now I can't do the steel inserts so they'd have to be all resin.



@BumbleBee - patiently waiting 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

A few new tips have appeared on the website 

http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/drip-tips/Drip-Tips-by-Bumblebee

This Moon Rock (the first one) is my favourite of this batch, it has so much dimension in real life, I just can't seem to capture the depth in a photo. That actually applies to all of them, photos just don't do these tips any favours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing
> 
> View attachment 113370
> 
> ...




@BumbleBee That is utterly gorgeous! You are a man of many talents!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Those look great @BumbleBee ! I think I may need a Moon Rock in the traditional shape.

But don't turn it yet, I'll need to find a dripper for it to live on first!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Those look great @BumbleBee ! I think I may need a Moon Rock in the traditional shape.
> 
> But don't turn it yet, I'll need to find a dripper for it to live on first!


I think I may just turn one or two of those at some point anyway, I'm so impressed with how this resin comes alive, it almost looks like flowing liquid metal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I think I may just turn one or two of those at some point anyway, I'm so impressed with how this resin comes alive, it almost looks like flowing liquid metal


I think it would look great sitting on the top of my SS Sicario!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I think it would look great sitting on the top of my SS Sicario!


That sounds like a plan 

So how about a pic of the red one then?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That sounds like a plan
> 
> So how about a pic of the red one then?


I'm waiting for the mod to arrive so I can get a pic of the full setup!

And by mod I mean Rob... It went to his place and he's on holiday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm waiting for the mod to arrive so I can get a pic of the full setup!
> 
> And by mod I mean Rob... It went to his place and he's on holiday!


Oh crap, that is the suckiest kind of sucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/1/18)

If you can get the moon rock to be matchy matchy with the tarnish brown sxk I might just drive there to pick it up in person 

Great job as always Mr B

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/1/18)

Awesome @BumbleBee 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (23/1/18)

Very impressive @BumbleBee Hope there is many more incoming to the store soon! I need one for my black SXK Billet, the included one is just bleh.. looking for a MTL style tip that came with the dead rabbit SQ, maybe just a little bit more inner diameter lol (not a request thou), Will keep an eye on this. PS that Obsidian 001 looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Very impressive @BumbleBee Hope there is many more incoming to the store soon! I need one for my black SXK Billet, the included one is just bleh.. looking for a MTL style tip that came with the dead rabbit SQ, maybe just a little bit more inner diameter lol (not a request thou), Will keep an eye on this. PS that Obsidian 001 looks awesome!


Been searching high and low for a replacement tip .... so I know how you feel

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

eish, you chaps and your BBs  

Ok, I'll see what I can do

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> eish, you chaps and your BBs
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can do


 Dare I search for a certain someone's BB vape mail ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Dare I search for a certain someone's BB vape mail ?


Haha, cheeky bugger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Haha, cheeky bugger


In actual fact.... the box is in this thread

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> eish, you chaps and your BBs
> 
> Ok, I'll see what I can do


I was gonna comment how I need one for my B.B. as well but seeing as you rolling your eyes now you HAVE to make a plan for us @BumbleBee!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/18)

I'm just gonna leave this here....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 120457


Nice! I just moved a thread to "Who has Stock" actually, you should leave this there as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 120457


Let me know when they go live on the site!! Very keen!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/18)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Let me know when they go live on the site!! Very keen!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Just as soon as I can get a few more turned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/18)

While we're here, what kind of colours would you all be interested in for these 510 drip tips?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## @cliff (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> While we're here, what kind of colours would you all be interested in for these 510 drip tips?


Black and red. The moonrock is also nice

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707 (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 120457



Very Nice @BumbleBee! That looks awesome. I would also be keen in one for mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (29/1/18)

@BumbleBee - Definitely Orange - Blue and Black Marble

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 120457


Now you do this to me!
My parcel of magic just arrived, thanx @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here....
> 
> View attachment 120457



Something like this for the hadaly... But it must look wide bore and sit flush

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/18)

Amir said:


> Something like this for the hadaly... But it must look wide bore and sit flush


That's not something I am able to do just yet. Your best bet would be to bend @hands' ear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/1/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That's not something I am able to do just yet. Your best bet would be to bend @hands' ear



Need to find @hands first before we can get hold of his ear

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

Black and red will work, also black with a greyish style, Looking very good @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/1/18)

Black and bronze.... 


BumbleBee said:


> While we're here, what kind of colours would you all be interested in for these 510 drip tips?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## @cliff (9/2/18)

@cliff said:


> Black and red. The moonrock is also nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Hi @BumbleBee 
How are you going with the tips? Keen!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/2/18)

Amir said:


> Something like this for the hadaly... But it must look wide bore and sit flush


My one is waiting for you. Don't be such a girl about the color


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

@cliff said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> How are you going with the tips? Keen!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Well I've got my hands on some fresh new resins, I just need to score some time to get them turned, and there's a pretty long queue at the lathe already

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Well I've got my hands on some fresh new resins, I just need to score some time to get them turned, and there's a pretty long queue at the lathe already


Okay, I shall wait

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

Got mine Wohooooooo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Max said:


> Got mine Wohooooooo
> 
> View attachment 121782
> 
> ...


Man, that moon rock one just hits you between they eyes like a meteorite, those look awaesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707 (9/2/18)

Max said:


> Got mine Wohooooooo
> 
> View attachment 121782
> 
> ...



Very Nice @Max - looks the business. Well done @BumbleBee, keep good stuff like that coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (9/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> My one is waiting for you. Don't be such a girl about the color



Awesome... I’m in cape town tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/2/18)

Amir said:


> Awesome... I’m in cape town tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm home if you come out to the northern suburbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (10/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee - from your thread - What goes on here. 

Looking forward to seeing the new Resin You were chatting about. 



Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - what ever happened to this Drip Tip - and is that the Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm Single Coil RDA
> 
> I’ve left your wording in this copy from your post on page 3.
> 
> lol, ok my wording may have been a teeny bit vague... here is another pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I'm home if you come out to the northern suburbs



I’m out in tygervalley waterfront side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/2/18)

Amir said:


> I’m out in tygervalley waterfront side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More than welcome to pop by before 8 at my place

Sent from the abyss


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/2/18)

Amir said:


> I’m out in tygervalley waterfront side
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me and ill send you address 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## KZOR (10/2/18)

Amir said:


> I’m out in tygervalley waterfront side


Lol ...... i'm 6 minutes away from you.
Let me know if you want to come by on your way to @BioHAZarD .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Lol ...... i'm 6 minutes away from you.
> Let me know if you want to come by on your way to @BioHAZarD .


Haha. I am closer
But done for the evening. Maybe next time  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Lol ...... i'm 6 minutes away from you.
> Let me know if you want to come by on your way to @BioHAZarD .


That reminds me I still need to pop in by you again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (11/2/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> More than welcome to pop by before 8 at my place
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Maybe tomorrow... I’ve already confirmed other engagements for this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (11/2/18)

KZOR said:


> Lol ...... i'm 6 minutes away from you.
> Let me know if you want to come by on your way to @BioHAZarD .



Thanx for the invite and while this would’ve been a dream come true to visit kzor’s cave and get some FSA’s for the hadaly... I had already made plans with the family. Maybe tomorrow though. Will be in touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (5/4/18)

Saw this on a group I'm in, and love the contrast of bright colours and black... Just thought I would leave it here for you guy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Saw this on a group I'm in, and love the contrast of bright colours and black... Just thought I would leave it here for you guy...
> 
> View attachment 128094


That looks epic, but those really bright colours are hard to find, I am looking though

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That looks epic, but those really bright colours are hard to find, I am looking though



Will toxic green kirinite be a viable option ??

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Will toxic green kirinite be a viable option ??
> 
> View attachment 128122


That does look viable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/18)

Wotofo missed an opportunity to make an epic drip tip for their Recurve RDA, theirs is good but it doesn’t fit. 




My OCD didn’t like that their curves didn’t flow, so I made my own, and it matches the new juice I’m working on 




I made a few more that will be loaded on the website tomorrow

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (3/6/18)

Winner winner @BumbleBee - that is awesome!!!
I need a recurve and think I saw only blue on your side - will you get more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Wotofo missed an opportunity to make an epic drip tip for their Recurve RDA, theirs is good but it doesn’t fit.
> 
> View attachment 134102
> 
> ...



Absolutely 0 chance of losing that mod in the dark  nice one B !


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/18)

Silver said:


> Winner winner @BumbleBee - that is awesome!!!
> I need a recurve and think I saw only blue on your side - will you get more?


Thanks @Silver 

I should have a few more Silver and Black arriving tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Absolutely 0 chance of losing that mod in the dark  nice one B !


I just need to figure out how to get some UV LEDs in there

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I just need to figure out how to get some UV LEDs in there



I may know where to order 5m rolls of these lights you speak of

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (3/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Wotofo missed an opportunity to make an epic drip tip for their Recurve RDA, theirs is good but it doesn’t fit.
> 
> View attachment 134102
> 
> ...



That colour combo looks epic!  And the tip you made just completes the Recurve perfectly, mad skills @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I just need to figure out how to get some UV LEDs in there



UV paint works rather well. I am sure you can add it to the resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> UV paint works rather well. I am sure you can add it to the resin.


I didn’t mix these resins, the panels are standard Vandyvape ones and the drip tip was turned from a pre-made blank.

I do however have some glow in the dark additive on the back burner, as soon as I have a bit of free time again I have a few things that need doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (3/6/18)

Any chance of an off white/cream swirl drip tip? Very low profile and similar to the shape of that drip tip pictured above... just need a color scheme to match the door 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Wotofo missed an opportunity to make an epic drip tip for their Recurve RDA, theirs is good but it doesn’t fit.
> 
> View attachment 134102
> 
> ...



I was about to complete an order - I suppose it is wait till tomorrow then. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> and it matches the new juice I’m working on
> 
> @BumbleBee Oooooh now THAT interests me. And if it matches then it must be something like ... maybe you'll have a comp as Yoga Liquids did, where we have to guess the flavours. Such fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/18)

Amir said:


> Any chance of an off white/cream swirl drip tip? Very low profile and similar to the shape of that drip tip pictured above... just need a color scheme to match the door
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Classy colour @Amir!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (3/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Classy colour @Amir!



Thank you. I got it from a classy guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/18)

Amir said:


> Any chance of an off white/cream swirl drip tip? Very low profile and similar to the shape of that drip tip pictured above... just need a color scheme to match the door
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some resin that looks like this, it should be a pretty good match for that white croc leather:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I was about to complete an order - I suppose it is wait till tomorrow then.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Order done - thanks @BumbleBee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/10/18)

This shiny little bugger is on it's way to it's new home

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This shiny little bugger is on it's way to it's new home
> 
> View attachment 149312


i cant wait

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (22/10/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This shiny little bugger is on it's way to it's new home
> 
> View attachment 149312


Wow it's so shiny, it looks like glazed ceramic. Very nice @BumbleBee

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (23/10/18)

Hi @BumbleBee 

How does one go about ordering/requesting a special color drip tip?

Looking for something unique for my Reload RTA

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/10/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> 
> How does one go about ordering/requesting a special color drip tip?
> 
> Looking for something unique for my Reload RTA


Pm him, I'm getting my custom tips end of month for my drippers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (23/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Pm him, I'm getting my custom tips end of month for my drippers


Thanks for the response @RainstormZA 

Care to disclose (or not) estimate pricing for these custom drip tips?


----------



## RainstormZA (23/10/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks for the response @RainstormZA
> 
> Care to disclose (or not) estimate pricing for these custom drip tips?


I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention pricing so best pm him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

Stahp giving me FOMO...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/18)

This blue is amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Oh my word @BumbleBee !
That blue one is epic
It's so beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/18)

@BumbleBee ’s drip tip making skills are incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 154378
> 
> 
> This blue is amazing
> ...



Quick question @BumbleBee - is that blue one a 510 ?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/18)

Silver said:


> Quick question @BumbleBee - is that blue one a 510 ?


These are all 810 (goon) types @Silver. 510 tips require metal inserts which I can’t do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/18)

That blue is epic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/18)

Cant see these on your page @BumbleBee or am i just searching like a womble?


----------



## BumbleBee (30/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Cant see these on your page @BumbleBee or am i just searching like a womble?


You’re not a womble, I haven’t got them on the website yet. I’ll try get them loaded for you tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Rise of Dylan (5/5/20)

hey @BumbleBee do you sell these if so do you have a website as i am looking for custom/handmade 810 drip tips but cant really find anything at by searching except for the standard mass produced drip tips? so if you have a website or know of any websites that sell custom/handmade drip tips please could you let me know. Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/5/20)

The Rise of Dylan said:


> hey @BumbleBee do you sell these if so do you have a website as i am looking for custom/handmade 810 drip tips but cant really find anything at by searching except for the standard mass produced drip tips? so if you have a website or know of any websites that sell custom/handmade drip tips please could you let me know. Would be greatly appreciated.



I see the site is under maintenance at the moment, but here is the link: thevapeguy.co.za


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

